# The Pro Pastry Chef vs. Advanced



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

Many years ago in culinary school we were given the Bo Friberg book _The Professional Pastry Chef _(3rd edition). It's great for many things and I love it.

So a few years ago when I discovered there was an _Advanced Professional Pastry Chef_ book I was really excited.
When I started looking through _Advanced _I noticed that there were several of the same recipes and pictures that were already in my _Professional Pastry Chef_. I was unable to look through the whole book but I am left wondering if they just split up the new edition into 2 or if there is actually much more new information in the _Advanced._

Anyone have the experience with both old and new Pro Pastry Books.

Thanks!


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

Beats, I have them both (though I have the 4th Edition of the "Pro"). I strongly recommend getting the Advanced also!

Personally I don't find it too redundant. There are many nice tricks in the Advanced that aren't represented in the "Pro". I think those books have exceptional value. For just over 40 bucks on amazon, get the Advanced also. So worth it!

In a way it's sort of "more of the same" in the Friberg style, but there are some really nice presentation ideas I wouldn't have thought of. I learned the caramel spiral method from that book. The "flip" of the "Chestnut Puzzle Cake" is a very cool trick that leaves people scratching their heads as to how you did it. 

Even though I don't actually use it that much for formulas, for inspiration and ideas it's was well worth the purchase.

(PS don't forget to use the "Jump to Amazon" link to benefit this forum )


----------



## tablebread (Dec 31, 2007)

There is an easy answer for this one and it can be found on Chef Bo's website. He originally printed the Third edition after a while he wanted to go back and add things he felt he had left out. Only he felt he left out so much that there wasn't any room to put it in just one volume. So, the first half is the Professional Pastry Chef and the second half is The Advanced Professional Pastry Chef. He is also planning on printing a glossary as a separate volume so they will all be a complete set.

Hope this helps.
(well, I tried to post a link to Chef Bo's site but couldn't because of a five post limit - oh well just Google 'Chef Bo' and it will come up)


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't I feel stupid and relieved,

When I was in Culinary school I was told by 3 different professers that Chef Bo Friberg had died of cancer! I was then told again a few years later by a different chef that had passed away.

This is the first I have ever heard that he is alive. (I never thought to google him).

I am embarassed and happy!


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, thank goodness for that! 

You scared me for a second there, because I had an unreturned e-mail out to him from some time ago, so I thought that might have explained it.:suprise:

But then your timing was off because I knew of him taking a different job a couple years ago, so I thought you must have been mistaken. 

Long life and more books Chef Bo! How 'bout a nice comprehensive DVD set!


----------



## tablebread (Dec 31, 2007)

Glad I could help and YES TO THAT DVD SET!!!!!!


----------

